# Kobe Bryant Gets a New Nickname: '81' (at practice today)



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

(Yea yea another Kobe thread, hurry up and get here Friday!)



> Kobe Bryant practiced Tuesday for the first time since his astonishing performance against the
> Toronto Raptors, and was tagged with a new nickname.
> 
> "Just calling me 81," he said of his teammates.
> ...


LINK


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I've suggested that he change his jersey number, if for nothing else just to see what happens on the General board as a result.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

i liek what kobe says about hoping to go back to not having to score... not that it surprises me b/c Kobe has always been about the win... but it's nice to hear...


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

The hall of fame is 'so gone?' Whats that supposed to mean?

I love how Kobe and everyone else still thinks he won't beat 81. :biggrin: 

Wilt, YOU'RE NEXT!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What I think he meant, is the stuff going into the HOF is already done and over and he's focused on the next game?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Ahh I bet Kobe's enjoying these 4 days off....


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

MC AK said:


> The hall of fame is 'so gone?' Whats that supposed to mean?
> 
> I love how Kobe and everyone else still thinks he won't beat 81. :biggrin:
> 
> Wilt, YOU'RE NEXT!


He's talking about his shoes. The HOF wanted his shoes after the game and he said "they are (as in his shoes" so gone"


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

He should definitely change his # to 81, but I don't know if that'd help his image lol.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i want his shoes


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

SHOES WANTED

Bryant said one of the calls he fielded after his record night was from officials at the Basketball Hall of Fame in Springfield, Mass. *He said he thought they might want his jersey or perhaps shorts, so he quickly put those aside after the game.*

"But they want the shoes. That's really, really cool. That's not something I ever thought about," Bryant said.

Are you going to send them?

"Pfff. The Hall of Fame, you serious? They are so gone," he said.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

shobe42 said:


> i liek what kobe says about hoping to go back to not having to score... not that it surprises me b/c Kobe has always been about the win... but it's nice to hear...


Too bad people wont believe it


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

MC AK said:


> The hall of fame is 'so gone?' Whats that supposed to mean?


The NBA called Kobe, and asked if they could have his shoes placed in the HOF immedietly, Kobe responded with : "Are you serious, of course, they're so gone." As in he is sending them already cause he is so excited...


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

This thread got me laughing with all the confusion.


----------

